# Troxel Saddle restoration completed



## Monarky (Jul 14, 2013)

Hello All,

Just wanted to share with everyone that a few weeks ago, I received my Troxel seat back from being restored by the one and only Bob "U".  After conducting a search for someone to restore my seat and receiving all the recommendations from you all, I sent it  out to Bob for a restoration and Just wanted to let everyone know that he did and outstanding job!!!  I highly recommend him and as you will see in the pictures the proof is in his great work.  Anyway a quick shout out to Bob "U" and I'm enjoying the seat on my 1920's Hawthorne flyer.  Thanks again and Best regards, Monarky.


----------



## Euphman06 (Jul 14, 2013)

Well done, love it Hopefully there's an equally nice bike to put it on.


----------



## Monarky (Jul 15, 2013)

Euphman06 said:


> Well done, love it Hopefully there's an equally nice bike to put it on.




Yup.. Bike pictures to come soon.


----------



## Waterland (Jul 15, 2013)

Looks great!  How much does he charge for a restoration like this?  I have a 1920's juvenile Troxel Scout seat that needs restitched, and a local leather repairman quoted me $100 to restitch the original leather top back on.  If I sent my seat to Bob U would he repair it with the original leather or does he only do restoration work with new leather?


----------



## Sped Man (Jul 15, 2013)

Bob did mine also. Here is a photo. I got it back about two weeks ago. Looks and feels great! I also highly recommended Bob also! Total cost with shipping both ways $230


----------



## Monarky (Jul 16, 2013)

Waterland said:


> Looks great!  How much does he charge for a restoration like this?  I have a 1920's juvenile Troxel Scout seat that needs restitched, and a local leather repairman quoted me $100 to restitch the original leather top back on.  If I sent my seat to Bob U would he repair it with the original leather or does he only do restoration work with new leather?




Hi Waterland, I can't speak for him and depending on the condition of your seat or what he has to work with... It is best to email him directly with pictures of your seat and telling him what you want done, so that he can give you a quote?  You can contact him at his e-mail address: bobcycles@aol.com and workout any details from there, good luck.  Monarky


----------



## Monarky (Jul 16, 2013)

Sped Man said:


> Bob did mine also. Here is a photo. I got it back about two weeks ago. Looks and feels great! I also highly recommended Bob also! Total cost with shipping both ways $230




 Hi there sped man, yup your seat looks great and very much agree with you Bob Is truly a master of his trade and quality work in seat restorations.  Monarky


----------



## Mramos (Nov 2, 2015)

Hi,

Can anybody post the info for Bob U? I need to restore my seat. Will gladly appreciated.

Mike


----------

